# Can you imagine yourself in a job after you graduate?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

?

I go to a really good uni but I seriously can't imagine myself in any kind of job after I graduate (assuming I do even). Anyone else?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Totally. I actually like having "school" as my job, but it would be awesome to not have exams to worry about anymore, and basically have work, and then free time once I'm done. Long time to wait though for me.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

I couldnt when I was in school, and sure enough I don't have a job a year and a half after graduation.


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope. I want to keep being a student as long as I can. 9 to 5 scares me.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, sort of. I'm not really an academic or "student" type.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to work the night shift or at least afternoon shift.


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

Job interviews are so hard, I would honestly need 2 days of practice before one.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a graphic design internship at the moment, and no, I can't really imagine doing something like that for the rest of my life.. both the work and the required socialization. Scary since I'm graduating in May. I've never had a job I didn't dread going into every day, and I have no reason to believe that will change after graduation. Sad.


----------



## faded light (Feb 7, 2012)

No, not at all! I finish Uni in June and I'm terrified! The only job I had was in a restaurant and I was 'let go' for being too nervous with the customers argh!


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

I really doubt that I would be having a serious job after graduation. The mere idea of being in a job interview really terrifies me. I would probably just humiliate myself in front of the interviewer. So no, I can't.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I imagine myself being successful, despite social anxiety and the other things going on in my head. I do have a lot to do before that would be possible, however :b


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

No, but only because in my head a "real" job would require a suit and a briefcase.

I'm just not a suit-and-briefcase kind of person.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have had two interviews in the last week (one phone, other face to face) for co-ops. I feel the phone interview went bad especially with the tell me about yourself questions as I just froze and couldn't really think of anything. I am trying to get a co-op for this summer and I am more stressed about not being offered one then doing interviews and other stuff.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, I have never been able to imagine myself in any job except possibly as a teacher or maybe professor (my parents were both teachers). I don't really want to be a teacher, nor do I think I'm very suited to it . . .


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

The thought of working in academia scares the hell out of me. Still ambivalent over that, but I can envision myself doing other things.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No, which is very scary considering I'm graduating in December.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't know what I want to do, but anything is better than school. I am so exhausted from academics, as well as tired of being around other students, that I can't wait to get out. My friends always say, "I've never seen anyone do so well in school yet hate so much at the same exact time." I don't even care if I have a ****ty job, as long as I'm making money.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I've worked full time for a short while before going back to university (I dropped out the first time) and I'm dreading having to work full time again. I don't particularly love university and I work part time but it's not the same as having real responsibilities and I'm worried that I might not be able to handle the pressure.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Graduated a year ago. Still waiting on that job..... I actually miss school.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No not really.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I actually can lol. I see myself in the desk working with a bunch of numbers and papers. I want to be an actuary and that's a pretty nice job for people with social anxiety. Kinda like accounting, except probably more social and intense maths  

I have a work-study job right now, I'm kinda stressed since I've only worked 3 days and I think I already messed up pretty bad trying to take a curtain down (was not able to). Hopefully it turns out ok eeh?


----------



## Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not so much having a job that scares me as it is getting one. The thought of an interview is absolutely terrifying. Of all the social interactions I struggle with, it's the formal situations where a person is expecting a certain "acceptable" answer from you, that I really can't handle. I don't know what to say in that type of situation. Also, I have no real job experience, my resume is absolute crap. I look really bad on paper and don't give a good first impression at all. I can't even imagine doing one interview, let alone having to do multiple interviews before I'm actually able to fine work. Even though I hate school, I suppose it's better than knowing that this is what I have to look forward to. I'm graduating in 6 months and I don't even know what I want to do yet. I'm considering homelessness...


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

No. I'd have to study another program again...


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

No. In my final year now and I'm already scared thinking about how close it is until I'm finished and have to look for a job.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I use to never really envision it, but now that I am no longer an inept noob at my subject and I am much more confident than in the past, yeah I will be successful.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

As fearful as I am about my competency and self-confidence, I think I'll be able to make it through college and find something. It certainly won't be easy, but what choice do I, or any of us have? We need to make a living and I certainly don't want to be a burden on my parents or the government. We just have to push through and go through some immense suffering and stress. Then maybe we'll get settled in and comfortable. That's my hope at least.


----------



## Oobin (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't see it happening. It's difficult enough to get a job after university these days. Social anxiety on top of that? Also, I'm studying what I enjoy which may not be the most marketable (I'll have a BA in psychology and creative writing).

Some profs have recommended taking my master for CW and becoming a professor but there's no way I can speak in front of other people. 

The idea of a job scares the hell out of me. Realistically, I'll probably remain poor and work some kind of night shift job, or menial labour.

Hm, that seems rather depressing.


----------



## westell (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't see myself in one.


----------

